

Professional snuggling company sends workers to "platonically snuggle" with you - nutjob123
http://thesnugglebuddies.com/index.html

======
tzs
A former snuggler did an AMA earlier today:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/24mizj/iama_former_pro...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/24mizj/iama_former_professional_snuggler_ama/)

